

Should Yahoo CEO Scott Thompson be fired for falsifying his resume? - Zadoc
http://www.wepolls.com/p/9639606/Should-Yahoo%21-CEO-Scott-Thompson-be-fired-for-falsifying-his-resume

======
MaysonL
No, he and the board should all resign.

------
jamesladd
No.

